# Concrete.



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I have a little project where I need to pour 0.7 yards of concrete. How many 80lb bags would it take to do this project? The reason I ask is I already have 8 80lb bags left over from a different project, and would like to use them up to get them out of the way. I am just not sure how many more if any I will need.


----------



## snowman17 (May 6, 2009)

Don't have much experience with concrete, but I've seen bags with the volume it will make printed on it.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Those 80 pound bags are supposed to be a cubic foot, but they never seem to add up. They always seem like they're about 3/4 of a cube. In my extensive concrete experience, it's alway good to figure a bit extra, so, myself, I'd lean towards a week yard or figure about 27 bags total. Always seems to be that when you figure out that it's a yard or 3 on the dot, you always and I mean always..... come up short, and wind up scouring the yard for big rocks.:lmao:


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

wjjones said:


> I have a little project where I need to pour 0.7 yards of concrete. How many 80lb bags would it take to do this project? The reason I ask is I already have 8 80lb bags left over from a different project, and would like to use them up to get them out of the way. I am just not sure how many more if any I will need.


It takes approximately 40 bags ( 0.66 cu. ft./ bag ) to make a yard so with that you have you're looking at purchasing 20+. BUT, make sure that you have is still good before starting the project. 

For the inexperienced wanna be concrete person :lmao: the water goes in the mixer first and in most instances a 9" slump is a lot easier to work with than a 3" slump.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

I read somewhere that 6 bags is a yard, and somewhere else said 1 bag is 2/3rds of a cubic ft thats why I ask here every online calculator I found said something different. I just bought the other concrete 2 weeks ago, and its in dry storage so it wont get wet, and try to setup in the bag. I had also thought of using staggered block to cut down on the amount of concrete I will need.


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

wjjones said:


> I read somewhere that 6 bags is a yard,


 ************************************************************
I wish. 

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_many_cubic_feet_in_a_80_pound_bag_of_quikrete


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Thankyou for the link stickerpicker the other one I looked at said I would need 29 80lb bags to pour 0.7 yards.


----------



## GreaseNipple (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello,
I agree with the poster who said that (1) 80 lb. bag makes .66 cubic foot.



GreaseNipple


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

I used 24 bags for this area about 5'x16'. It cost a little more than the regular 80lb bag..I bought 28 bags and returned the 4 I did not need..

























PS: I have my own mixer!!  (the driveway curb was another project)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'd lean towards getting like 25 more bags, use the 8 you already have first, and at the end of the pour... take whatever you have left over back to the store. 
I find that unless you are pouring into a wooden box with a flat bottom and can calculate the exact quantity needed, you best allow for some extra. I got caught short when I poured my garage floor.. it doesn't take much variation in the bottom to start adding up to more concrete.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

When I have something small to pour for someone I will see if they could think of a little extra something else to pour or have em ask their neighbors if they wanna pour a little to try and get over 2 yards, the redi mix outfit that I us ha a 3 yard minimum. Redi mix is better mix and more durable and it takes alot of time and work out of it. It's cheaper for me to buy 3 full yards than to buy 1.5 and pay a short load charge. I'll bet you can find a neighbor or two who would pour a yard or two someplace. When I lived in salt lake I saw little two yard mixers on trailers running around, I guess they have a batch plant around there and will batch out a yard of two and u pick it up in the little mixer and drag it home. That's pretty cool for a home owner that wants to make small pours, I bet one could make a killing in a bigger city with a few of those little mixers and a small batch plant. Anyhow I would stay away from the sack Crete if u can help it


----------

